# Braided solo loop



## Rostovchav

Hi everyone 
Is it really amazing Braided solo loop for $100? It’s quite expensive). But I think about it from October


----------



## mcmikey

I bought one off ebay for £5. It’s just the same as the apple one as far as I can tell.


----------



## BarracksSi

@DougFNJ has one and has showed it in one of his videos.


----------



## Wynd

I have one, and I like it. It keeps the watch snug on my wrist, and is stretchy in case my wrist gets a bit fat in the night. The edges of it are beautiful!


----------



## BarracksSi

Ok, finally got a good question about it --

Is it good for workouts like jogging, cardio/Zumba, and stuff like that? You know, where you're doing things like punching the air and a loose watch would be flopping around?

Or would a less-stretchy band like the standard Sport Band be better?


----------



## BSG75

I have both the braided solo loop and the silicone solo loop. I use the silicone loop for working out and the braided loop for everything else. If you get the right fit, the watch fits securely to your wrist, no flopping around.


----------



## DougFNJ

Here's the video review I did on both.

The key is to size it right. Both will stretch, so you want to go with the smaller size in the wrist fit to accommodate. I have 7 1/2 inch wrists. I have the Braided loop in size 9, and the Sport loop in size 10, and they both fit the same after stretch and usage.

You could use either for sports, but I'd go with the silicon for sports, and braided for casual. Both are great, and I recommend either.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

In the vid, did you say that your braided loop is a size 10?


----------



## DougFNJ

BarracksSi said:


> In the vid, did you say that your braided loop is a size 10?


I had just gotten them when I did that video. I had went back to the Apple Store a couple weeks later, The braided stretched enough where it started flipping around a bit. Here's a photo of my size 9 green braided loop and size 10 sport loop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

DougFNJ said:


> I had just gotten them when I did that video. I had went back to the Apple Store a couple weeks later, The braided stretched enough where it started flipping around a bit. Here's a photo of my size 9 green braided loop and size 10 sport loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, that's helpful info.


----------



## DougFNJ

When I swapped it out for the smaller size, they told me they had a lot of the same. 

The weird thing is, the reviews I had read mentioned the silicon would stretch, and the braided would go back to original size if you put it under water. That wasn’t my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.F. Schwerin

DougFNJ said:


> When I swapped it out for the smaller size, they told me they had a lot of the same.
> 
> The weird thing is, the reviews I had read mentioned the silicon would stretch, and the braided would go back to original size if you put it under water. That wasn't my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That matches my experience as well. I wore a size 7 braided solo loop band from November through early January and it did stretch enough that I called Apple who agreed to exchange it for a size 6. So far, I haven't noticed any stretch in the replacement band.

I just purchased a size 6 non-braided Solo Loop band and it seems to fit a bit snugger than the size 6 braided version. I have put them side by side on a flat surface and they are the same length. I find that the braided version is much easier to put on and take off. The non-braided version just curls around like a rubber band when slipping it over my hand.


----------

